# LFS - Opening Day - Zone 2



## spikekilla (Jan 6, 2009)

N.E. Outdoorsman said:


> First shot was 7:04. Heard 10 since. That's more than the first 2 days last year!!!


Same here.


----------



## philablunt (Jan 15, 2013)

46 in reed city 4 and 7 pt great morning


----------



## Matt V (Dec 8, 2004)

pigeon said:


> I'm about 5 miles west of bar


I am almost 6 miles west of the bar... Up to 34 shots now, at least someone is seeing deer....


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

110 shots so far......111 now in Northern Osceola.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

3 does came running by. Nothing following tho


----------



## TCpat&trout (Dec 6, 2012)

Kalkaska county. Maybe 15 shots so far. 2 yotes (I think) through at 6:30. Nothing since.


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Was covered deer from the moment I got here at 6:15. Shot an 8 at about 7:30.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Check-in in in Iosco county. 10 shots so far but no one near me. Hiked a mile in, through the ponds and into the field. Had a deer coming in but he turned around


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Good looking doe just busted me. First shot at 7:02. 30 shots so far.


----------



## HCTE#86 (Nov 16, 2010)

Fairly quiet for Roscommon state land. 7 shots. Beautiful morning tho


----------



## HunterHads (Jun 28, 2005)

How has no one on here killed one yet???


----------



## hemry1982 (Aug 12, 2009)

Friend of the family got a7







I had a spike at first light


----------



## Scottygvsu (Apr 19, 2003)

Had a nice one bird dogging a doe at 40, my nephew (11 yrs) couldn't find him in scope. Grrrrrr. Congrats to the successful hunters!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Doe and 2 end just came through in GT County. Lots of shots around us.


----------



## Mr.jig (Dec 11, 2012)

Here he is.


----------



## moheehahn (Jul 19, 2009)

Had 4 bucks here at 7:45 and not a shooter in the bunch. Big 4 point that I'd like to see next year. If he dosent get shot before then.


----------



## Dadof2 (Oct 21, 2011)

Nice one Mr. Jig


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

Mr.jig said:


> Here he is.


Great buck! Congrats!


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

Had 2 more does come through 

I guess my aunt got a nice 6


----------



## chizzel (Dec 6, 2004)

2 does and then a button buck darn near stuck his head in my blind. 

Roscommon public land, most shots I've heard in many years. Beautiful morning out here!


----------



## mitch9318 (Jan 18, 2014)

Scots162 said:


> Just have the weirdest spike ever or he was broken off on both sides


Same thing happened to me, I'm still not sure what I saw


----------



## chilidip00 (Jan 7, 2011)

Got this 9 at 7:01, Glennie.


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Super slow by me near Tawas Lake....not a single deer. Crazy!!!


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

Beautiful day, gonna be a long day haven't seen anything moving very few shots close by.


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Checking in from Iosco. My brother Crusher and I have seen 8 so far. All does and buttons. Took one of the does.


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Shots have finally slowed. Heard nearly as many shots as public land antlerless permits for this DMU. I've seen 5 so far. I'm In for all day sit or until I shoot one. I can hear others headed in for lunch.


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

Completely dead, with no shots since atleast 830a. I'm in for an all day session, it's cozy, and I have a good book on my tablet.


----------



## Blueump (Aug 20, 2005)

We seen four deers but we didn't catch none!


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Took my lil' sis out this morning and she shot this 6 in GT County. My brother and cousin each shot one too.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Got a decent doe. Im happy!


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

andyotto said:


> My son Joey scores. His 3rd buck. Tawas.


Awesome Andy


----------



## bapotter (Aug 20, 2014)

Time for lunch in the blind. Mmmm crackers and smoked salmon.


----------



## badercmu123 (Dec 29, 2010)

Lunch break. Really quiet in Emmet county. 

The deer have to be able to hear me chewing...


----------



## dperidore (Feb 13, 2011)

First sign of life, little spike wandering around without a care in the world.


----------



## hartleyvisualmedia (Feb 27, 2014)

Hoytman5 said:


> Took my lil' sis out this morning and she shot this 6 in GT County. My brother and cousin each shot one too.


Very Nice!


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Got a decent doe. Im happy!
> 
> View attachment 196341


Where'd you end up going Shane?


----------



## flamety13 (Aug 2, 2005)

yummy


----------



## pigeon (Jan 25, 2009)




----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

pigeon said:


> View attachment 196357


Geez, did you leave anything in the cupboard. Haha


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Where'd you end up going Shane?


Off an old logging road near 65


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

Not sure about you boys and girls but it has been eerie quiet out here this afternoon. Seen a good amount of deer this morning, heard a fare amount of shooting, but after about 1pm very little. What a beauty of a day though. Good luck all. B


----------



## hockeyman474 (Feb 11, 2015)

B Smithiers said:


> Not sure about you boys and girls but it has been eerie quiet out here this afternoon. Seen a good amount of deer this morning, heard a fare amount of shooting, but after about 1pm very little. What a beauty of a day though. Good luck all. B


Slow in Gladwin County. Heard about 4 shots since 2pm but haven't see any deer yet...I got here for the evening hunt and apparently there was a lot more action in the morning, probably because it's cooler.


----------



## andyotto (Sep 11, 2003)

J D said:


> Home this week then the UP next week


Good deal. Daughters going?


----------



## Jimbos (Nov 21, 2000)

I had to say something to the idiots neighbors when I was coming out of the woods. I have never heard them shooting a handgun before, and they emptied mag after mag from 505pm to 535pm.


----------



## panfishking (Jan 2, 2011)

Saw a total of 7 deer today. A dandy buck chasing a doe this morning at 1030, couldn't get a shot. And 5 baldies at 330. All state land.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

B Smithiers said:


> Not sure about you boys and girls but it has been eerie quiet out here this afternoon. Seen a good amount of deer this morning, heard a fare amount of shooting, but after about 1pm very little. What a beauty of a day though. Good luck all. B


This morning was WWIII around Glennie. This evening nothing.


----------



## Phoolish (Aug 17, 2011)

I got skunked but my dos seen 10 bladies


----------



## tdduckman (Jan 17, 2001)

Shot a doe in Osceola county already at the processor no pic 


TD


----------



## kroppe (May 7, 2000)

Congrats to all successful hunters!

Saw 9 on stand and 3 from the car. The one doe around 8:30 am had me pinned down and I would have had to turn 90 degrees to get a bead on her. No shot. Eight deer moseyed through the woods at 10:00 am not too far away, but too thick for a shot. Almost tagged a doe with the car on the drive home.

The wind was a little swirly. Mostly good for my stand (S and W) but sometimes it curled around from the north which isn't good for this spot.

It was a great day. The most deer I have ever seen on stand, and the weather was beautiful.

I talked with two other hunters while getting coffee after dark. Neither was successful. One saw nothing, and the other saw one doe.


----------



## dadNson (Aug 20, 2008)

. My boy got it done at 3:30 this afternoon in lake county... Nice state land 8 point... Dropped him at 80 yards!!! So proud of him!!!


----------



## just tryin to fish (May 31, 2004)

Slow for us in lake county dad got busted by a buck that came up from behind this morning. And only one doe tonight gonna have to switch it up all of our bow spots that we have been seeing good deer are crawling with hunters time for a new spot


----------



## HAMMERTIME231 (Feb 19, 2014)

Slow in Benzie County today. 2 does after first light but nothing after that. Total of 6 deer spotted on 150 acres between 4 guys. No bucks moving


----------



## Bob S (Mar 8, 2000)

Opening morning, 10:00 the first deer of the day, a doe and two fawns came in from the property to the south. The doe stopped 45 feet from the tree and I dropped her. When the fawns ran back into the neighbors' I saw there were three of them. My thought was "wow, that doe had three fawns".

The deer made a wide circle to the west and came back into the property about 80 yards to the west. When they stopped in a spot with low brush to be visible from the stand I could see they were not three fawns but two fawns and another doe. An 80 yard neck shot put the doe down where she stood. Two shots two does, a very good open morning.


----------

